# If you could...



## agent A (Jan 7, 2012)

I am wondering, if you could marry any famous person in the world, who would it be?

My pick would be Lady GaGa!!! You all probably know that by now, but I'm wondering wat other members think, who would other members choose? The person could be dead or alive, just any famous person

I have a feeling this will be an interesting topic...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 7, 2012)

The girl from the subway commercial who say's "you wanna be my boy friend, give me your sub", lol. She's HOT!

If I can't have her I'll take MY wife! :wub:


----------



## agent A (Jan 7, 2012)

Lol, I think the t mobile girl is prettier though, but not as hot as Lady GaGa!!!


----------



## rs4guy (Jan 7, 2012)

Lady GaGa is far from good looking FYI


----------



## frogparty (Jan 7, 2012)

Lady gaga is a man...


----------



## agent A (Jan 7, 2012)

And neither r u  JK lol

Don't be hating on my lady, wat did she ever do to u?  

Either way she's still good looking  

U should watch the marry the night music video if u don't believe me... Anyways what celebrity do u wish u were married to???


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 7, 2012)

The night is the only thing that will marry her. She's named herself "Mother _Monster" _for a reason. But...She looks promising as a cash cow and I've always wanted to be a cowpoke. :cowboy: :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 7, 2012)

THAT'S HIS PICK, so just let him enjoy it! Maybe add your own???


----------



## patrickfraser (Jan 7, 2012)

That WOULD be my pick! It would be a love/hate relationship. :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 7, 2012)

hummmm, I think I will keep that to meself!


----------



## frogparty (Jan 7, 2012)

salma hayek...


----------



## agent A (Jan 7, 2012)

We'd write a good bad romance though  

I do want to at least meet Lady GaGa one day, I think she's just so awesome, no matter if she's a guy or a girl

Anyways I also like Emily deschanel, she's good looking but is already married


----------



## agent A (Jan 7, 2012)

frogparty said:


> salma hayek...


She's pretty


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 7, 2012)

can I keep my wife and just get adopted by Angelina Jolie???

:flowers:


----------



## agent A (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes, yes u can


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 7, 2012)

Avril Lavigne!!!!!


----------



## jrh3 (Jan 7, 2012)

I choose hibiscusmile, can i pick her for me!!! she is famous LOL!!! I need a sugarmomma to pay me with mantids!!!!!


----------



## twolfe (Jan 7, 2012)

Lady Ga Ga looks better without her wigs. Here's a link to some photos that are supposed to be her when she was young. Maybe if she gets pregnant some day, it will end the rumours that she is a man.

http://buzzworthy.mtv.com/2009/12/22/photos-of-lady-gaga-as-a-kid/



angelofdeathzz said:


> The girl from the subway commercial who say's "you wanna be my boy friend, give me your sub", lol. She's HOT!
> 
> If I can't have her I'll take MY wife! :wub:


I've never paid attention to what that girl in the Subway commercial even looks like. Those voices annoy me. We won't tell your wife that she is your second choice.


----------



## agent A (Jan 7, 2012)

That's wat ive been thinking, she does apparently want kids, and yes hibiscusmile is famous enough


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 7, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> I've never paid attention to what that girl in the Subway commercial even looks like. Those voices annoy me. We won't tell your wife that she is your second choice.


Well here she is, and yeah my wife already knows, she tells me "I'm so bad" :devil2: 

http://youtu.be/VD4Vl18Pq1o


----------



## jrh3 (Jan 7, 2012)

subway sucks google rachael mcadams


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 7, 2012)

jrh3 said:


> subway sucks google rachael mcadams


Then don't eat there? And Rachael Mcadams isn't even the girl in the commercial?


----------



## agent A (Jan 7, 2012)

I actually like subway, they have good chocolate milk, which I'm pretty much addicted to, and they have nutritious food, very good stuff


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 7, 2012)

agent A said:


> I actually like subway, they have good chocolate milk, which I'm pretty much addicted to, and they have nutritious food, very good stuff


My favorite is the seafood&amp;crab with cheddar, tomatoes, green pepper, red onions on honey wheat, YUM!


----------



## agent A (Jan 7, 2012)

My usual is a blt with pickles olives mayo and sometimes pepperoni or tuna  

I love how this topic went from celebrities we want to marry to food that's good at subway


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 7, 2012)

I just asked my wife who my celebrity choice was and she said Caprica Six. She's right, of course.

It's really just her role in Battle Star Galactica that I liked her in. It's the family-friendliest link I could find but it's still a bit risque (I would like to start a family with her).

Caprica Six

Well, I got side-tracked for a good 45 minutes there, finding a decent youtube clip...I see I have 4 new PM's and now my wife has just left to get her hair blonded more. Go figure!


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2012)

A person comes to mind but she isn't famous. I'll keep that one to myself.

A famous person/celebrity would be Denise Milani.


----------



## jrh3 (Jan 8, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Then don't eat there? And Rachael Mcadams isn't even the girl in the commercial?


No duhhhh, your a bright crayon arent you.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 8, 2012)

jrh3 said:


> No duhhhh, your a bright crayon arent you.


No I'm just me, so say what you will, please use any derogatory words you want, my skin is thick, and I'll bet you'll feel better after all your negativity! :lol:


----------



## jrh3 (Jan 8, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> No I'm just me, so say what you will, please use any derogatory words you want, my skin is thick, and I'll bet you'll feel better after all your negativity! :lol:


its ok, i understand. no negative needed, i didnt mean to hurt your feeling about the commercial. I wish you the best luck with your footlong meatball sub, lmao


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 8, 2012)

Hahaha, yeah I was so hurt, just hope I don't lose to much sleep over it? Not sure what if any point your trying to make? Some peoples kids, I swear... Peace out jrh3


----------



## agent A (Jan 8, 2012)

Lol good stuff here

I stand corrected, subway doesn't have the best chocolate milk

Hood does, then second is garlieck farms, then some blue horizon or something and then subway  , forgot wat chocolate milk brand they have but it's still pretty good

Subway is still pretty awesome!!!


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jan 8, 2012)

Rick said:


> A person comes to mind but she isn't famous. I'll keep that one to myself.
> 
> A famous person/celebrity would be Denise Milani.


Rick you read my mind! For me, she is a tie with Cristina Del Basso for #1


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm so glad that i don't have to mess around with this kind of thing. Sunny always knows what is best for me in such matters, in this case, the New, Improved Jennifer Hudson: so that takes care of that.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 9, 2012)

Just popped back in here to see what was floatin' Phil's ark...and watch my video link again.

They get younger and younger, but I'm curious, do they become less and less attractive too? I have fewer tastebuds than when I was younger, but I consequently like more foods.


----------

